# R33 GTR Interior Color Options?



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi, I picked up an interior out of a breaker car months ago, and all of the sun visors seemed to be tan, to match my headliner.

I had ordered some sun visor mounting clips as mine were broken, and they came in green! 

I obviously want a matching set, but I want to find out, what color options did the interior come with for the R33 GTR?

Any different headliners or sun visor colors?


----------

